
iTunes Gift Cards Usable Towards Products Now - enonevets
https://www.apple.com/shop/gift-cards
======
CaliforniaKarl
It's always been annoying to have two separate gift cards for different types
of Apple products (iTunes store vs. Apple store). I always assumed it was for
some sort of accounting reason.

That being said, I once got an Apple electronic gift card, which I was able to
convert into an iTunes gift card. It take calling up the Apple store online,
which then needed a transfer to iTunes store support. But the on-hold time was
minimal, and it was easy to get to a person. They had me provide the gift card
info, along with proof of how I got it, via email. (I think it was for fraud
prevention.) A day later, I got my iTunes electronic gift card.

So although it was possible to convert one to the other, it's really nice to
know that won't be necessary now!

